# Lots from the sale... Some Q's



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok i have spent lots in the sale today ( very good prices thanks guys that was my first order from you and hopefully not my last) some for me some for my brother, got a couple of q's, i have been using zymol fo a while now and i just want to check a couple of things..

1st wash with autobathe ( 2 bucket)
2nd Clay 
3rd hd cleanse ( i think it was said that this will help to fill some swirls so is it worth doing a this a couple of times or is this a waste
4th Wax with carbon (when is the concours wax going to be on offer :thumb: )

is there anything you think i have missed

Thanks


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Your order of doing things is good. HD Cleanse twice is not really necessary. If you want the swirls gone you need to get them sorted properly really.

I'm sure you'll love the results of your hard work!


----------



## mojo555 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know to get rid i need a pc but don't want to spend on one at the mo so i just want to hide the swirls Dave on here suggested autoglym srp which will hide swirls how many coats of this do i need and can i and where do i use this with the above..


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

mojo555 said:


> I know to get rid i need a pc but don't want to spend on one at the mo so i just want to hide the swirls Dave on here suggested autoglym srp which will hide swirls how many coats of this do i need and can i and where do i use this with the above..


I've wonderd the same thing, like you not got a PC so use the SRP just to hide swirls at the minute. The HD is supposed to srtip everything off the paint so I assume it'll take of any SRP you've put on! Don't know whether it's right or wrong but of the 2 cars I've got, one swirled, one not too bad, I use the HD and wax on the unswirled and SRP (until the swirls are much improved), then 2 coats of EGP and a coat of the wax on top. Seems to be working ok so far, but am happy to be corrected:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Layering 5 coats of SRP on can make a big difference, I think Dave KG posted a comparison a while back and the extra layers were worth it. :thumb:


----------

